# My new Richardsons Ground Squirrels



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

This is Bella Bella and Cahto (named after North American Tribes) my latest ground squirrels, they're the 4th and 5th squirrels I've kept and have arrived the tamest little things. Very sadly they came from a pet shop that had to close down - lucky for me they're now my latest babies, and settling in well










The female is Bella Bella, she's at the front of the picture, Cahto is the male and he's at the back, trying to stand up but failing :2thumb:

More pictures when they've settled in


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Did they happen to come from a pet shop closing down in Herts? I recently was all set up to get an RGS pair from a pet shop closing down near me but thanks to an unexplainable disagreement with my computer and the Preloved site it all fell apart 

They're absolutely adorable though!


----------



## yummymummytothree (Mar 12, 2012)

aww they're so pretty x


----------



## kirstyandjon (Jan 6, 2013)

Gorgeous little critters :flrt:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

genevie said:


> Did they happen to come from a pet shop closing down in Herts?


YES and I did try to message you because I saw your posts on here and on the EK Forum, plus with what the shop themselves told me I put 2 and 2 together and "guessed" we were after the same pair.

All my squirrels have been "rescues" I've not actually gone out and bought any of them, and I'd like to keep it this way, they're extra specially special :flrt:
Have you got any other plans to get some elsewhere?


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

NaomiR said:


> YES and I did try to message you because I saw your posts on here and on the EK Forum, plus with what the shop themselves told me I put 2 and 2 together and "guessed" we were after the same pair.
> 
> All my squirrels have been "rescues" I've not actually gone out and bought any of them, and I'd like to keep it this way, they're extra specially special :flrt:
> Have you got any other plans to get some elsewhere?


Did you try to message me on here, as I didn't get anything?  I'm still really disappointed especially as I had everything set up and cash in hand, but I guess it wasn't meant to be, and at least they found a great home so everything turned out well in the end  

I don't think I'm going to go looking for any more though, as like you said it's much more satisfying to rescue/rehome than just straight-up buy. So I'll just be keeping my eye out for more needing a good home in the future and hope things fall into place by themselves


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Ah, if this is the shop I think you are talking about I met these on Saturday and had a cuddle with one of them <3

If I'd had the space I would have taken them in a heartbeat. Hope they are settling in well for you


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

genevie said:


> Did you try to message me on here, as I didn't get anything?  I'm still really disappointed especially as I had everything set up and cash in hand, but I guess it wasn't meant to be, and at least they found a great home so everything turned out well in the end
> 
> I don't think I'm going to go looking for any more though, as like you said it's much more satisfying to rescue/rehome than just straight-up buy. So I'll just be keeping my eye out for more needing a good home in the future and hope things fall into place by themselves


I know you say you are not looking to buy any RGSs; but if you are willing to travel a bit, L'N'D Exotics in Mansfield, Nottinghamshire had a fair few in not long ago.


----------



## kirstyandjon (Jan 6, 2013)

UrolithicTitan said:


> I know you say you are not looking to buy any RGSs; but if you are willing to travel a bit, L'N'D Exotics in Mansfield, Nottinghamshire had a fair few in not long ago.


They still have got them in, think they dropped the price a little as not selling


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't drive, so I think Mansfield would be much too far for me anyway. But thanks for letting me know


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> I know you say you are not looking to buy any RGSs; but if you are willing to travel a bit, L'N'D Exotics in Mansfield, Nottinghamshire had a fair few in not long ago.


I noticed that and wanted them too! But alas, too far


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

if you did make the journey, the squirrels would make it worth your while :whistling2:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Not body seems able to resist the cuteness of Richardson's. Add their vocalizations to the list and that seals the deal for me.


----------

